# VC themed army



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Hi, although my main armies at the moment are Daemons and a smaller IG 40k project, id also like to make a smaller, strongly-themed VC 2000 point army. Ive narrowed it down to either a beastial vampire army, with gouls and wolves ( and an ass-kicking lord vampire ) with a Vargulf, or an army based upon the fluff about the silver pinacle, so lots of skelles and grave guard + a lahmian vamp

thing is, I like both but im not sure on what to pick? both have a strong theme, some nice modelling options and are fairly balanced on the table


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Go Beastial - I always hear that Ghouls are the best VC troops, and vargulfs are pretty damn awesome too. You could really work that theme well, and still mix in a few more interesting aspects of the VC army.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Yeah, you`ve got a point, ive also heard plenty of good stuff about Ghouls too and a few blocks would be a good core. As for the theme I may fit this round a force from Blood Keep. With it being situated so near to Bretonnia I would be able to field some nice kitbashed skeletal men-at-arms, grave guard, blood knights and Ghouls, as there is some nice fluff on ghouls inhabiting the area :so_happy:


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I've gone for a pretty much fully themed bestial army, so ghouls, fell bats and dire wolves, with Varghulfs for support. Seems to do alright really.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

True, infact as cool as they appear Ill drop the Skeles and Blood Knights, go for some Fell Bats, a few blocks of Ghouls, a Varghulf, a Bestial Vampire Lord with a bodyguard of Grave Guard ( goes well with the Border Princes theme ) and a few Necromancers few magical support:biggrin:


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just make sure your getting the best chance of using van hal's danse macabre.

The two games I played with my new list at the weekend, wouldnt have done as well without it.

One use was a game winner in the second game (it helped casting it on 11 on 2d6).


----------



## Spawn Of Slaanesh (Sep 11, 2009)

*beastial*

go beastial!
it's the best choice, it's got good unit of which are easiy to paint and play wiht, also the varghul is an awesome leader and a fucking awesome model to paint!
a friend of mine made a army kinda like this and it was almost impossible to beat!:grin:


----------



## Abhorash (May 28, 2009)

It depends on how you want the army to play . I dont use any ghouls in my army and i do rather well with it . Skeletons are there for static combat resolution . They win combats through ranks and banners . Dont expect them to kill much . 
Ghouls should be deployed in ranks of 6 or 7 as they can actually kill something but would fall if presented with a large unit in a drawn out combat .
The varghulf is powerful but overpriced compared withthe options of other races , cough hydra cough .
Both bestial and non bestial are effective armies . Personally i prefer skeletons .


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> cough hydra cough .


lol:laugh:

I may stay with beastial, I can easily fit in some Grave Guard somehow:victory:


----------

